
Install Jekyll on MacOS Mojave - desiredpersona
https://desiredpersona.com/install-jekyll-on-macos/
======
chmaynard
That's a lot of work. If you only need to build and serve a website on a local
machine, Docker makes all of this work unnecessary. You can simply install
Docker Desktop and spin up a Jekyll container to test your code. I'll write
this up soon.

~~~
desiredpersona
Ya, I had noticed on Github a few people were having install issues with
Mojave, so I took the time to write up the steps in as much detail as
possible. Ok cool, looking forward to your article.

